
In Praise of Blame - flamingcow
https://firestuff.org/2019-11-25-in-praise-of-blame.html
======
commandersaki
Blah. A lot of blame, some blame, or no blame doesn't really matter. The
postmortem outcome will likely be the same anyway: here's a bunch of
safeguards that need to be sorted out to prevent the thing from happening
again. Whether it is done in breadth (looking for many hazards/safeguards) or
depth (focusing on a few), there'll be a to-do list that needs to be actioned,
and then -hopefully- actioned. And that's really all you need out of the
process.

